

Supercompilation for Haskell can make it as fast as C - ionfish
http://community.haskell.org/~ndm/downloads/slides-supercompilation_for_haskell-03_mar_2009.pdf

======
eru
That's quite old, but interesting. I should have asked at the International
Conference on Functional Programming last week, what became out of the
Supercompilation idea for Haskell. It was not mentioned, though.

~~~
swolchok
IIRC from the "Binary Translation Using Peephole Superoptimizers" presentation
from OSDI 2008 (Google found a summary at <http://eurosys.org/blog/?p=109>),
supercompilation is a brute force approach. Making it perform is, no doubt,
challenging.

------
jules
Can anyone explain the notation he uses for the termination check?

